# Beach Sharking Get Together



## konz

Okay, I've had lots of folks showing interest in another sharking get together. I've even had a few phone calls. So here it is! I'm calling out all of you land locked, chum smelling, bait cutting, kayak rowing, beer swigging, sharkers out there to help reel in a big one.

We are going to go about it a little different this time. No grill! This allows us to be more open about where we fish. However, you folks know that my big a$$ can't go with out something to eat....ha! So feel free to bring out some finger foods or anything that doesn't have to be cooked on the spot. We will have a table or two set up (depending on amount of people) for the food. I will bring some homemade salsa, chips, and more than likely some hunch punch (have lots of almost empty liquor bottles at home...haha!).

*The date is set for the 22nd of August. We will be at the second parking lot near thePortifino Towers....look for a sign that says PFF.*

Things we will need are:

Kayaks and Kayakers (as many as possible)

Lanterns

Tables

Headlamps (for the yakers)

Food

Napkins

Plates

Utensils

Folks to share in a good time!

Let's hear those thoughts folks!


----------



## User6882

im all for the 22nd..its my birthday on that day so ill def be free:letsdrink i can bring some kinda food.. n hell if some people want to bring some various adult beverages then ill be the bartender n show off a few of my latest drinks ive been wanting to show off..

im really excited n cant wait til we next get together.. n we gota make sure n set up our sign like at portofino.. hell y not set up a few signs around town so we can have a larger crowd than last time


----------



## konz

We do need a PFF sign so folks know we are there, as far as putting them up around town. I don't think it's a good idea. We want PFF members and their familys, not a bunch of people we don't know.


----------



## User6882

yea very good point.. i cant wait for this:letsdrink


----------



## ShaneLane

Im game for either day. I will supply some kind of finger food possibly a few boxes of publix chicken wings ( i love them) and im hoping to rig up a bait launcher like the guy had out thre one time. NO PROMISES on the launcher but def. for me being there with food.


----------



## User6882

wut we need to do is have a list of wut everybody can bring so that we have a bunch of plates n napkins n no food or beer.. so i can say ill have a small table i can bring with me.. n im still game for mixing drinks up for everybody:letsdrink


----------



## konz

Lets remember that glass containers are not allowed on the beach. 


I forgot to ask that somebody bring trashbags as well. I'll bring plates, and utensils.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Navarre Beach Park might be a site. There are gazebos with grills there.



The county might have a problem with people actively trying to attract sharks to that spot though.


----------



## konz

Thanks for the suggestion JBB. The good thing is that all we need now is a parking lot. No need to have grills if we all just bring something pre-made. Don't want to upset the powers that be either.


----------



## tcsurfisher

count me in i have plenty of trash bags maybe we can catch one like this one that i cought last weekend on the realeazy


----------



## King Mike

I'd be happy to meet ya'll out there. I was told by the "federal park ranger" that all beachs with pavillions close at dark. I personally love that part of the beach because the sand bar is so defined. Anyway when someone makes it final im sure we'll be there.


----------



## tcsurfisher

konz i have this jar that i will donate to go in the houch punch not sure how much more booze is needed


----------



## User6882

man jus talkin about this is gettin me pumped.. i might hit it up 2nite jus for the hell of it


----------



## reelhappy

> *tcsurfisher (7/23/2009)*konz i have this jar that i will donate to go in the houch punch not sure how much more booze is needed


is that kerosine or watermellin rine wiskey?

hey ray you know i will be there.


----------



## tcsurfisher

im sure it will burn but a little watermelonis always good


----------



## surfstryker

I'm off the 22nd, and will bring kayak as usual, and chum flavored cigars. I will also bring the life jacket for yakers. I have to work the 15th, so I hope its the 22nd. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## konz

I'm leaning more towards the 22nd so that Larry can be involved. He's a member of the crew and it wouldn't be the same without him! This would also make it easier for anybody that may have fished the outcast tourney. Gives them a weekend to rest and recoup.....lol

I hope this doesn't bother to many others. Also to the guy posted above me. This thing will be on a Saturday....you could come out for at least a few hours and wet a line. Shouldn't effect your class schedule.

Now we just need to nail down a location. So I ask this......do we want to do it gulf or bay side. Bay side narrows down our options but is a safe bet as far as surf is concerned. The Gulf side usually provides a little more excitement.


----------



## User6882

i cant wait n that gets me excited cuz like i said the 22nd is my 21st bday.. i cant wait

i personally would rather it be gulf side because well have a lot more room for everybody to park n whatnot

oh konz did u ever get ur sand spikes back from last time?


----------



## tom1s

I need to get out to one of these things bad, they sound like a blast. Iv got a nice beach sharkin rod that would need to be paddled out...Im a little confused though, at navarre beach could we chum? Maybe its the biggest dumb a** idea ever but if the gulf is flat-ish i have two big davenport anchors if we could fill a few 5 gallon buckets with mackerel and hardtails and ladyfish and what not and tie some glow sticks and floats to them...but its friday night and iv been :letsdrink i mean, the man power would be there


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Let's do this.


----------



## Razorback124

ive been waiting to see if there would be another sharking and now im psyched!!! GO HOGS!


----------



## User6882

well if were not grillin then y not portofino? plenty enough parking for everybody


----------



## [email protected]

you all know i'm in just let me know what i can bring. any date is good for me.


----------



## konz

Well the date is set for the 22nd of August. I think portifino would be as good a place as any. I think we were in the second parking lot last time?

I'm also going to have a donation jar set up for Matt Adams if anybody wants to donate.

Looking forward to this!


----------



## konz

Bring your own bait. 

We need some kayaks and people willing to paddle out baits.


----------



## konz

A few pics from the last trips.










Ryan getting a work out










Nice nurse shark










The gang earlier this year......after our "relocation"










warming up the drag










smile!










Pams grandson fetching some bait










Mitch n' Lane










Newest addition to team Chunky Love










Good times brewing!










I'm demonstrating proper "drunken buddy lifting" in case he can't walk to the car










Mr. Tuxedo!


----------



## User6882

damn that was a great night.. i sure hope it turns out as good as it did last time


----------



## whitetailwarrior

i have a kayak and plan on being there with kids you know to help warm up the drag again lolhas a area been picked yet kinda liked the bay area we went to later on that evening last time we just have to go further down the beach to get to the drop off been doing pretty good with runs there just a idea if anybody knows a better place bring it on


----------



## konz

I think we are going to stick to the gulf side unless the waves/weather stop us from being able to do so. Then we would have to move to a spot that would allow Bay access.


----------



## bladeco

ROCK ON RAY!!! i will be there with my neighbor to slay some gray suits!


----------



## konz

Bump


----------



## User6882

come on guys we need some more responses for this great event!!


----------



## Sgt SeaSick

I have a yak and will be willing to go any of those nights. I will bring some finger foods, but they will have to be of the healthy sort....ie, carrots celery with maybe a ranch dip of some sort.


----------



## Shady Grady

What do u have to do to be able to go


----------



## konz

The date is set for the 22nd of August. 

The only thing you need to do in order to be there........is show up!


----------



## Snatch it

Hey Ray, This is Daniel you can count me in man! I will be there not sure what I am bringing yet??


----------



## User6882

can we do like we did with the mcreee clean up n get a rough idea for a head count on how many people will be coming?


----------



## Snatch it

I guess I'll start it off ! ( 1 )


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *konz (7/29/2009)*The date is set for the 22nd of August.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you need to do in order to be there........is show up!




lets go get some bobos this time and dont stand me up and if you guys change locations leave a valid phone number and decent directions.


----------



## konz

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (7/29/2009)*The date is set for the 22nd of August.
> 
> The only thing you need to do in order to be there........is show up!
> 
> 
> 
> lets go get some bobos this time and dont stand me up and if you guys change locations leave a valid phone number and decent directions.
Click to expand...

I hear yeah on the directions man, but while in the middle of a situation it was the best I could do. I'll shoot you a PM about a bobo trip.


----------



## konz

> *snatch it (7/29/2009)*Hey Ray, This is Daniel you can count me in man! I will be there not sure what I am bringing yet??


Man I lost your number......we need to go fishing again! Go tear up some mangroves or something!


----------



## User6882

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (7/29/2009)*The date is set for the 22nd of August.
> 
> The only thing you need to do in order to be there........is show up!
> 
> 
> 
> lets go get some bobos this time and dont stand me up and if you guys change locations leave a valid phone number and decent directions.
Click to expand...

as far as a phone number to get ahold of somebody ive got my number on every post i make so anybody can take down my number n ill try n give yall the easiest directions n whatnot


----------



## whitetailwarrior

will have my yak there but just suggestion i think we should split apart a lil better this time we was lil crowded to have to many poles out then again just sittin there drinkin can work just as well

380-2881


----------



## mud shovel

you know i will be there probably have 2 or three with me if i can ill try to catch a few of those bloody jack crevalle and is it treu stingray is good bait i know i can get a few of them just let me know if there is any other items not mentioned that we would need we should start a list 

lookion forward to another great time 

rich


----------



## King Mike

My group will be there (4 of us) with kayak, 2- 9/0's with 150 power pro, and 1 9/0 with 80 mono. (had to get the power pro after getting spooled the other day) 

We are landlocked and catch all our bait from the piers (mackrel) If anyone has a boat and wants to go out and catch "bait" let me know we'll help out on gas. Mike


----------



## konz

Sounds like it's shaping up nicely. I agree that we need to make sure the fishermen are spread out a little more!


----------



## User6882

yea it was definately a lil tight last time.. n that tangle with the first fish sure wasnt fun wen i was untangling the lines n the fish ran n burned a nice stripe in my hand from the line :doh

still got the mark on my left hand lol


----------



## Silver

Count me in! Will try to bring a few of the other guys in the band. I've never been shark fishing, always wanted to go, never had the chance. I will likely watch most of the time until i get the hang of it!

Someone assign me something to bring!


----------



## surfstryker

> *zahiti (8/4/2009)*Count me in! Will try to bring a few of the other guys in the band. I've never been shark fishing, always wanted to go, never had the chance. I will likely watch most of the time until i get the hang of it!
> Someone assign me something to bring!


Bring the band. Jam on the beach...or beer. We'll let ya kayak baits between sets.


----------



## konz

Heck yeah, live tunes never hurt! 

Okay guys lets start posting up what will be brought.

I will bring a lantern, 6 sand spikes, two 6/0s, and some chips and dip. I'm also going to see if I can get Amberj to hook us up with some pulled pork for sandwhiches.


----------



## ShaneLane

Ok so my girl and i will be enjoying the sights as we did last time. Also i will bring some type of finger food and i also got a few frozen fish someone can have if they want.


----------



## User6882

well im more than excited about this event, but my car jus got into a lil bit of trouble n its gona be outa commission for several weeks.

so im gona ask if somebody wouldnt mind picking me up n of course i can pay u for gas n whatnot in return for the favor. 

i live off of blue angel in the bellview area. please feel free to call me if u think u could be of some assistance.

thanks everybody :letsdrink


----------



## King Mike

Yea, i deff. want a little room. I dont know if i can afford a tangle. That power pro was 200.00!! The more people the better but i dont plan on being right next to someone else fishing if i can help it. then again having to carry all that stuff kind of sucks too. I guess we'll see what happends.


----------



## FloridaNewb

The wife and I will probably come and hang out and watch for a while..we will bring some kind of food and beer ofc.:toast


----------



## konz

Mike if you need a hand moving stuff just let me know.


----------



## J.Sharit

Hey Ray if we are'nt still spendin that tourney money we'll try to make it out. Good to see ya last night.............jim


----------



## konz

HAHA don't forget the little people........well the fat little people........

Good running into you guys last night too, I hope you slay em'


----------



## BIGRIGZ

> *konz (7/23/2009)*
> 
> *be at the second parking lot near thePortifino Towers....look for a sign that says PFF.*
> 
> Things we will need are:
> 
> Kayaks and Kayakers (as many as possible)
> 
> Lanterns
> 
> Tables
> 
> Headlamps (for the yakers)
> 
> Food
> 
> Napkins
> 
> Plates
> 
> Utensils
> 
> Folks to share in a good time!
> 
> Let's here those thoughts folks!




Do you need Q-tips?

In case you get water in your ears and can't here....


----------



## surfstryker

I will definately be there with kayak, life jacket, a couple extra rod holders, gut bucket/harness, and shark-chum flavored cigars.


----------



## konz

> *BIGRIGZ (8/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (7/23/2009)*
> 
> *be at the second parking lot near thePortifino Towers....look for a sign that says PFF.*
> 
> Things we will need are:
> 
> Kayaks and Kayakers (as many as possible)
> 
> Lanterns
> 
> Tables
> 
> Headlamps (for the yakers)
> 
> Food
> 
> Napkins
> 
> Plates
> 
> Utensils
> 
> Folks to share in a good time!
> 
> Let's here those thoughts folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need Q-tips?
> 
> In case you get water in your ears and can't here....
Click to expand...

Leave it to Ken to catch a gramatical error......I mean lets HEAR those thoughts


----------



## [email protected]

all right i'll be there and bringing jess. i'll bring something to eat and the plates and utensils. thanks ray for getting another set up.:letsdrink


----------



## King Mike

I will bring...

2 9/0's with 150 power pro 

1 9/0 with 80 mono

4 sand spikes

1 kayak

2 kayakers (i dont do the kayaking lol)

1 latern

3 tiki torches

me a lawn chair

I havent been able to catch bait lately (been busy with work) so maybe i can get out this weekend. If not i hope some of ya'll are catching some so we can make sure we have enoug.

I can also make a couple extra rigs if someone needs one or somthing.


----------



## RickD

I have been reading this forum now for a while........I must thank everyone for their advice and guidance!.............very worthwhile.

I vacation every summer in Pensacola......being retired military, I take full advantage of the facilities on the NAS. It so happens that I am going to be there from the 14 thru the 23 of August. This trip is a bit different though. I work for Lowe's and am putting in for a transfer to one of the stores there in the area. My boys are all grown and scattered to the winds! Now its time for this old fart to do what he wants and to get back to some roots!. So, I will also be scouting the area for some rental houses......any help in that area would be most appreciated.

Would ya'll mind very much if we joined you at this outing to basically do a meet and greet....cuz I imagine ya'll are going to see a lot of me in the next few months or so!



Brandon.....I can help with the ride


----------



## RickD




----------



## konz

> *MadHatter (8/6/2009)*I have been reading this forum now for a while........I must thank everyone for their advice and guidance!.............very worthwhile.
> I vacation every summer in Pensacola......being retired military, I take full advantage of the facilities on the NAS. It so happens that I am going to be there from the 14 thru the 23 of August. This trip is a bit different though. I work for Lowe's and am putting in for a transfer to one of the stores there in the area. My boys are all grown and scattered to the winds! Now its time for this old fart to do what he wants and to get back to some roots!. So, I will also be scouting the area for some rental houses......any help in that area would be most appreciated.
> Would ya'll mind very much if we joined you at this outing to basically do a meet and greet....cuz I imagine ya'll are going to see a lot of me in the next few months or so!
> 
> Brandon.....I can help with the ride


I'd mind if you didn't show up. Come on down and meet some great folks.

FYI Amberj is providing some pulled pork for the event..........mmmmmm BBQ


----------



## Shiznik

What time do you guys plan on arriving? I would love to show up, just couldn't stay late, gotta get up at 3:30am the next morning for work. But I'd love to maybe come out and help with the setup! Put some names with some faces and help out.


----------



## konz

I would say show up at around 6pm for food.......that gives us 2 hours before the sun goes down.


----------



## Shiznik

That sounds like a winner to me! I'd love to show up and give all you guys a hand!


----------



## User6882

im there with ya on that. 

ray r yall gona need help with anything cuz ill be more than willing to lend a hand where needed


----------



## surfstryker

> *konz (8/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *MadHatter (8/6/2009)*I have been reading this forum now for a while........I must thank everyone for their advice and guidance!.............very worthwhile.
> I vacation every summer in Pensacola......being retired military, I take full advantage of the facilities on the NAS. It so happens that I am going to be there from the 14 thru the 23 of August. This trip is a bit different though. I work for Lowe's and am putting in for a transfer to one of the stores there in the area. My boys are all grown and scattered to the winds! Now its time for this old fart to do what he wants and to get back to some roots!. So, I will also be scouting the area for some rental houses......any help in that area would be most appreciated.
> Would ya'll mind very much if we joined you at this outing to basically do a meet and greet....cuz I imagine ya'll are going to see a lot of me in the next few months or so!
> 
> Brandon.....I can help with the ride
> 
> 
> 
> I'd mind if you didn't show up. Come on down and meet some great folks.
> 
> And thank you, Madhatter for enlarging that avatar. See ya there.
Click to expand...


----------



## konz

I don't think we'll need too much help setting up. I'm just putting up a couple tables (thanks to Scott at the PRFA) and then people can set up their own food. It should be a pretty good time.


----------



## RickD

Sounds like a hell of a way to end a vacation!

Loading up and heading south tomorrow night........staying at Oak Grove Park on the NAS for the week.......no plans but to fish, and more fish......did I mention I am going to fish?



If I dont see ya'll before then, it will be for sure Saturday night!

Take care and many thanx again to this forum!


----------



## King Mike

if there is going to be this many people how about a little tourney? Biggest shark wins (lenth, width, no scales we'll be on the beach!) lets say 10 dollars PER rod you fish.Winner takes all? any interest let me know!


----------



## alsouto

hey hows it going i would love to go to this event since i just moved here and would like to meet some locals. what should i bring( drinks platesetc.) and what kind of fishing gear do i need never real sharked fish before and would love to get started.


----------



## surfstryker

> *alsouto (8/15/2009)*hey hows it going i would love to go to this event since i just moved here and would like to meet some locals. what should i bring( drinks platesetc.) and what kind of fishing gear do i need never real sharked fish before and would love to get started.


Welcome to the forum, Come on out and meet the locals. As far as shark gear, We kayak our baits out, so line capacity is vital. (big reel, 4/0, or bigger) but bring what you got and cast from shore if thats all you got. If casting use a 6ft steel leader 4oz wt, if yaking I use 15-20ft steel leader 12-20oz wt.


----------



## lingfisher1

I haven't been online is a while and almost missed this. I have a bunch of leave to burn up so I wil see if I can take off or atleast trade with someone. I missed the last one so I am going through withdrawls. Gotta break the nurse shark curse soon.


----------



## King Mike

well well well, looks like we may have some company in the form of a hurricane/tropical storm...??? what yall think?


----------



## Zoomie Juice

Hey everyone! I am fairly new the forum and the area in general. Just trying to figure out where Portofino is. I've tried looking online and all I get is some resort. Are the two related? If someone could help me out with directions it would be great. I will bring a couple rigs (6/0 and 9/0) and a kayak. I really dont enjoy kayaking out but will if necessary. I'm super excited to meet the local sharkers, hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## wld1985

You guys still lookin at doing this Aug. 22nd right??


----------



## Shiznik

Hey guys, just wanted to touch base and let you know that due to things being tight, I won't be able to make it over for the bash. I'll make it to one of them I promise.Still hope you guys have a great time! Fish on!

Chris


----------



## Pierce07

I don't know any of yall but I plan on coming. I have a yak and can bring that. Anything else yall need i might be able to get my hands on.


----------



## J.Sharit

Hope the current weather picture does'nt ruin it for you guys.............


----------



## King Mike

It looks like to me that we are good to go! The waves are going to lay back down and i dont think we'll get rained on.


----------



## User6882

well i caught a 35 lb king yesterday so ill have PLENTY of bait for everybody to use


----------



## King Mike

yea ive got 2 cuda's and 3 bonita for bait as of right now. Im probably going to hit the pier tomarrow (either okaloosa or panama city) and see if i cant add to the bait.


----------



## User6882

does anybody have an extra pole i can use in exchange for 10 lbs or so of king for bait?


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Well I found this topic and if WIFE permitting......Im gonna show! Im in town this week so might be fun....This was my Dads birthday (22nd) and sounds like a Great way to Celebrate Daddy-o Glenn a Happy Birthday! Im sure he would be saying, "Boy, if ya in bed by 9pm all that trouble will pass you by"........ and like always... Ill roll in around 12-2am.... LOL Take yaDad fishin, when he is gone Its over!

Yall need some fuel for those lanterns, propane.... How about a Propane tank and a Boiler of some of the Finest Boiled shrimp from the South.......Anyone with connections? About 40 lbs of shrimp would get me through the night! HAAAA... We aint talkn those 30 counts either! Ill pitch in for sure for food! I like to eat! Ill also be a designated Driver, I like watchin all the drunks get drunk! Can ya take a propane tank on the beach?... Im a creek boy.....freshwater....fella.

Someone let me know... Email: [email protected]

Steve


----------



## FLbeachbum

> *Zoomie Juice (8/16/2009)*Hey everyone! I am fairly new the forum and the area in general. Just trying to figure out where Portofino is. I've tried looking online and all I get is some resort. Are the two related? If someone could help me out with directions it would be great. I will bring a couple rigs (6/0 and 9/0) and a kayak. I really dont enjoy kayaking out but will if necessary. I'm super excited to meet the local sharkers, hopefully the weather cooperates.


Portofino is the last set of Tower/Condo's on the eastern most end of Pensacola Beach.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Me an Renee will be there1 And Pauls commin, Brandy, and Rich (spearfisher) said he's prob commin with Britany....sweeet!


----------



## Stressless

Good googily-moogily! Looks like I'll be in town (but flying with a headache on Sunday) Looks like I'll be able to give Brandy his 6 pack for the fridge from 2007! :doh



He's a big guy to keep beer from for that long! Might have to bring a yak over as well.



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## King Mike

Sounds like its going to be a good turn out. 

Any ideas for heavier weight to keep the baits half way stationary (somthing like a sandbag with out the bag)??? Somthing that we can tie light line to and will break away when the shark eats? Any ideas?


----------



## surfstryker

> *King Mike (8/18/2009)*Sounds like its going to be a good turn out.
> 
> Any ideas for heavier weight to keep the baits half way stationary (somthing like a sandbag with out the bag)??? Somthing that we can tie light line to and will break away when the shark eats? Any ideas?


Hopefully everyone will use at least 12oz or more, what ever they use. I hope the weather holds out for us, lookin forward to it.


----------



## Zoomie Juice

I use knee high panty hose ($.33) at Wal-Mart. Just fill them with sand, however much you need, and tie them to the swivel with 8 lb. mono.


----------



## konz

I'm looking forward to it fellas. Lets hope the weather holds out. I should have an extra rod and reel with me.


----------



## Clay-Doh

hey Konz...what you want me and Renee to bring?

By the way...she said shes bringin her kayak..and shell paddle baits out. I said good...looks like we dont have to bring any beer...cuz we a bunch a scared ones when it comes to the water at night, and most guys will give up a couple brews for therebait gettin paddled out! She does that god awful spooky night diving all the time though...screw that crap!

And I might stop by for just one drink at the tki if you and niki are gonna be there..Ill have to leave by 5 though.


----------



## Brandy

> *Stressless (8/18/2009)*Good googily-moogily! Looks like I'll be in town (but flying with a headache on Sunday) Looks like I'll be able to give Brandy his 6 pack for the fridge from 2007! :doh
> 
> He's a big guy to keep beer from for that long! Might have to bring a yak over as well.
> 
> :letsdrink
> Stressless


Thats what im talking about.


----------



## surfstryker

> *Clay-Doh (8/19/2009)*hey Konz...what you want me and Renee to bring?
> 
> By the way...she said shes bringin her kayak..and shell paddle baits out. I said good...looks like we dont have to bring any beer...cuz we a bunch a scared ones when it comes to the water at night, and most guys will give up a couple brews for therebait gettin paddled out! She does that god awful spooky night diving all the time though...screw that crap!
> 
> And I might stop by for just one drink at the tki if you and niki are gonna be there..Ill have to leave by 5 though.


Shes got my beer Clay. :mmmbeer


----------



## User6882

> *konz (8/19/2009)*I'm looking forward to it fellas. Lets hope the weather holds out. I should have an extra rod and reel with me.


well ray if ur brinkin an extra rod would u mind lettin me borrow it for the night?


----------



## Shiznik

Dang! This bash is really soundin' like its gonna be fun! I'm working on trying to be able to come. I mean working on it HARD too!


----------



## dwmeyer98

For a makeshift weight use and old tube sock. Fill it with wet sand until it is stuffed full and deformed looking. Tie a knot in the end of the sock and take a 3-6 ft piece of lite mono (8-15lb) tie one end to the sock and the other end to the eye of the hook. When a shark bites the hook it almost always breaks the line and the weight falls off.



Keep this in mind though. Whenever you use a break away weight you will only have one chance most of the time. Once you have a bite the bait is going to start to be on a free line whether you hook up or the shark drops it. If there is a large group of fisherman your line may drift into their lines. I am not saying don't use it, just be very attentive to your line.



You can always use a couple of the spider-weights that they sell for surf casting. take two 4-6 oz weights and spread the legs out on them. The weight is less important than the legs digging into the bottom is. Attach them to your line and make it so that they cannot slide closer than 5 feet to your hook. You can either have them on a sliding trace or fix them in one position.


----------



## Silver

I'm new to shark fishing,but have a big rod for it, what kind of tackle should I bring?

Don't really know how to rig up for sharks- never caught one


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man I'm lookin forward to it!


----------



## BIGRIGZ

I think we should go ahead and make aRULE for this event (not a suggestion):

<U>*12 oz MINIMUM weight on your line.*</U>

With so many people ALL of the lines need to hold and not DRIFT OVER EACH OTHERS LINES.


----------



## King Mike

I do agree. I really dont think there is going to be that many people with rods fishing though. I think this will be more of a get togeather type thing. I could be wrong though. I know im bringing 3 for sure. I will make my weight as heavy as possible! I use a slip rig anyway so when the fish hits it wont feel the weight but when i tighten drag and line gets tight the weight pops off


----------



## Team Hobie

Last time we had one line that crossed 9 others and made real mess of things. I second the minimum 12 Oz rule.

Also, just a suggestion, set the baits from the middle out or from one end of the beach to the other. Kayakers drift on their way out and even worse on their way in and last time we had a kayak flip and take out several lines.

I suggest two kayaks coordinated to set baits from the middle of the spread going outward in both directions. 

For the second set (when lines are already out, just make sure you paddle way to the side before coming back to shore.

Just a suggestion.

Ted


----------



## surfstryker

> *BIGRIGZ (8/20/2009)*I think we should go ahead and make aRULE for this event (not a suggestion):
> 
> <U>*12 oz MINIMUM weight on your line.*</U>
> 
> With so many people ALL of the lines need to hold and not DRIFT OVER EACH OTHERS LINES.


Good rule. I agree. My wieghtslides onleader, and stays with it. (unless broke off)


----------



## fucaiyon

I need directions from mississippi to the event /never been gotta lotta gear and a lot of beverages /.wanna come check u wild mo fos out also a goodmotel that is close to stay at / coming aday early to get settled need some inputanybody wanna get started early or need some help w/ set up give me a call Wild Bill 601-347-4609 coming to enjoy /////LOOK FOR THAT BAD ASS RED TRUCK.......................................................SEE YA


----------



## Snake

Hey everyone.. I've been reading the forums for quite some time now and if y'all don't mind I(we) the wife and I might stop by and watch and have a couple of beers ofc:toast. I have to work sat evening and again Sun. morn so won't be able to stay too long but would sure like to stop by and meet some people as we haven't been in the area long. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## [email protected]

are we still bringing food to this event i don't see a sign up list. i'd hate to show up with plates and the utensils and nothing to put on them.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey snake! Everybody's welcome! I have met my best friend, and now boat partner, Brandy, at a beach sharking event from on here years ago actually!

Everybody is friiendly, and were always meeting new people...so come on!

And Wild Bill from MS.. there is a cheap lil motel right near the bridge in Gulf Breeze. Cheaper than any of the hotels on Pensacoal Beach I'm sure.


----------



## kennethmandel62

I'll be there. I haven't been to a get together in a while, so I'm trying to remember names now. I might bring some name tags. For those of you thinking about coming, but are undecided because you haven't ever been to a PFF gathering, don't hesitate to come out.You will meet some of the<STRIKE>most offensive</STRIKE>best people in the area, guaranteed! In all seriousness,these events really dodraw in some great people! I can't wait.


----------



## Ocean Man

I should be able to make this one and I might bring Duanye along as well. Let me know if theres anything needed.


----------



## Orion45

What time does this shindig start?


----------



## BananaTom

*Ok, Ok, Ok- You guys have made this event sound so much fun !!!*

*I have to come !!!*

*Man this PFF stuff is getting rough, Great Time last Wednesday at Gilligans Tiki Hut for free oysters and now this Saturday night for a tailgate beach sharking event.*

*It is tough to keep up with all this FUN !!!!!!*

*Life is a Beach!!!!!*

*See Ya Saturday Night - East of the last structure on Pensacola Beach !!!!*


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Can ya eat boiled peanuts on the beach, or is this illegal? Hulls discarded.....

What do ya do with the sharks, Catch and Release? Kinda opposite of Red Snapper fishing, Fillet and Release! HAAAA

If you come from Mississippi, Head East on I-10! 

You can get off many exits but I would get off on 110 South,just east of the Cantonment exit Hwy 29you will be turning Right headed South to the BEACHES and DOWNTOWN Pensacola on 110 South. Follow it down till you see a sign BEACHES and possibly GULF BREEZE.... curves left at Civic Center and follow road to Bayfront, zigzag and your on the way over the bridge to Gulf Breeze, GO SLOW ABIDE BY SPEED LIMITS.... BAD TRAP AREA.....About 2 miles youll see a Sailfish sign saying Pensacola Beach.. thats your cue to turn right! cost ya a buck over the bridge and follow road as it turns to the left, go about 3-4 miles down on left youll see some tall condos.. Thats Portofino, Gulf Side on the right look for parking areas at those condos... Tallest on the beach to the east...

If anyone else has better or can modify those, Im not much of a beach goer so I may be off a little but its close. Watch for Speed LImits in GB and dont drink and drive.


----------



## User6882

man i cant wait.. ima show yall how to catch a fish on spinning tackle

i mean really, who needs a kayak to catch a shark? ive been doin just fine by casting out


----------



## BIGRIGZ

anyone have a couple pairs of these style lights???

it would be awesome if we could get two tripods.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Trying to show folks where we'll be, see if these maps help...


----------



## FishnLane

We've been collecting some lady fish for y'alls bait (as we'll be spectators). Mitch says the freezer reeks bangheadladyfish)so that outta be good for those sharks. I'll bring White beans with garlic and rosemary in the ole crock pot for the us's.


----------



## fucaiyon

send me a pm and let me know what you need most food, generaters and lights, tables, beds, beverages already got, liqour already got,let me know what is needed Hell I can get it catered if need be. lets get it started. By the way thanks for the maps who ever sent them. my boy wants to catch a shark Coolest thirteen year old fisherman you will ever meet. anybody from mississippi going give me a shout we will meet up


----------



## Xakane

I'll be there. Bringing some lanterns, fold out table some food, generator and an extra set of hands. Don't know that I'll be fishing though.


----------



## User6882

well i plan on bein there around 3 to try n catch some fresh bait.. im bringin a 35lb king for bait to those that need it n a set of hands.

ill probably one of the first there so feel free to give me a holler if u wana get up n catch some bait early on


----------



## Murphy's Law

I'm goin to be able to make it out. Pam, You going to bring your grandson with you again ? I'll have my son with me and he needs a buddy for the night to keep him busy. What time is every one going to show up ?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Tell em stay away from "Uncle Clay"


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Clay-Doh (8/21/2009)*Tell em stay away from "Uncle Clay"


Good ol' uncle Clay. Hey, You should have plenty of kids his age he could play with in that van of yours


----------



## Stressless

Just a thought since some folks might want to bring a beverage or two.



Glass on the beach = Ticket



Bring cans or at least something to pour it into. Don't give JohnELaw a reason 'cause my guess is he'll be looking for one for the nights out.



Also I hate washing the sand out of deep laceration - especially mine! ...particularly with tequila!



:grouphug

Stressless


----------



## Snake

We'll be bringin our 13 year old son too..although we won't be fishin this time .. hopefully by next time we'll be able to.


----------



## surfstryker

Well, I spent the whole day in the hospital.(surgery for ma-in-law, shes fine) But I did manage to go out tonite and catch 4 big skippys for bait tommorrow. I hoped for more, but some is better than none.


----------



## kennethmandel62

Hey Joel how old is your son? I want to bring my 6 yr old and 3 yr old, but only if they will have other kids to play with. Anyone else want to bring the young ones? I know that mine would love to come out.


----------



## BananaTom

_*68 Degrees with a North wind tonight !!!!*_

_*It is going to be awesome weather !!!!!*_


----------



## User6882

> *BananaTom (8/22/2009)*_*68 Degrees with a North wind tonight !!!!*_
> 
> _*It is going to be awesome weather !!!!!*_


i read NNW but yea, we couldnt have picked a better night to do this, i might have to bring a baloon or two


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *kennethmandel62 (8/22/2009)*Hey Joel how old is your son? I want to bring my 6 yr old and 3 yr old, but only if they will have other kids to play with. Anyone else want to bring the young ones? I know that mine would love to come out.


He is 7 Kenny. Bring yours on out, They'll play good together.


----------



## kennethmandel62

Sounds good joel. See yall out there. I think we're gonna shoot for around 6.


----------



## User6882

im headed out there right now to try n catch fresh bait

who knows wut the tide is doin 2day?


----------



## BIGRIGZ

> *BIGRIGZ (8/21/2009)*Trying to show folks where we'll be, see if these maps help...


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *kennethmandel62 (8/22/2009)*Sounds good joel. See yall out there. I think we're gonna shoot for around 6.


10-4 We are going to head out around 5. I'll look and see if my son has anything to bring that they can play with while their out there.


----------



## Kookmeyer

Hey Konz,

I recently moved back to Pensacola, been gone the last eight years. I recently retired from the Navy. I'm really interested in learning more about shark fishing. What time do you all meet and where exactly is Portofinos Towers? I live off of Scenic Hwyand Creighton.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Kookmeyer (8/22/2009)*Hey Konz,
> 
> I recently moved back to Pensacola, been gone the last eight years. I recently retired from the Navy. I'm really interested in learning more about shark fishing. What time do you all meet and where exactly is Portofinos Towers? I live off of Scenic Hwyand Creighton.


Look at the maps in the above post, It's on Pensacola beach.


----------



## Kookmeyer

Thanks, I'll be there


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sweeeeeet!

Cant wait man!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

Hey Joel, we will be there with our posey


----------



## Snagged Line

No Reports Yet??? It's Nearly 9:00 AM,,,,,,,,,, C'Mon WE need Photos!!!


----------



## Shiznik

Waitin' to hear something and see some pics too! Dennis, you must of been really busy to not make it out to that one!


----------



## Snagged Line

> *Shiznik (8/23/2009)*Waitin' to hear something and see some pics too! Dennis, you must of been really busy to not make it out to that one!


We were There, We rode the Harley Davidson out,But left about 11:30 Before anything was Dragged from the water. It was a great nite to be out, It would have been a good camping nite with the cool weather and clear-starfilled sky.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

I left early and seen no sharks caught. I caught, and seen others catching lots of catfish, they must have been drawn by all the good food we had. Always a fun time, and lots of pictures should come. The weather and gulf were perfect, water was very calm. The BBQ pulled pork was just awesome.


----------



## FishnLane

mItch and I had a wonderful time. the weather and beach were ideal. the sunset and moon set were picture perfect. he sky was painted with vibrant colors.The water was soothe and the kayaks glided out to the dark beyonds to drop the bait. WHAT a sight. Food good too (dang good BBQ !!!).Always good to put faces to names. We didn't take the camera so no pics....but there did seem to be flashes from someone elses camera...and we , too, are anxious to see the photos. We left about 10ish and at that time, no sharks. SO those who stayed,,, let us hear 'bout it.... :takephoto


----------



## kennethmandel62

We had a great time. It was nice to get out and see some familiar faces: Joel,Bob and Bob, Scott, Ray, Clay,and Kenny. I don't make it out to many of thesegatherings, so to be able to visit with yall again was great.It was nice to meet so many new faces too. Hopefully I can make it out more often. I had my kids with me so I had to stay inDad mode the whole time, but it waswell worth it.My daughter told me this morning that she had a "blast". I've never heard that out of her. Also, thanks toBill for the good company and good Boston butt.Thanks to Konz for thebbq, and forputting the whole thing together. Itwas awesome.Brandon, hope youenjoyed your 21st man!

My two on the rt and their cousins on the left.










My two again...they had a "blast".


----------



## Shiznik

Some great pics already! Looks like the kids and all had a blast!


----------



## Murphy's Law

Here ya go Joe......


















































































We had fun as always and it was good to see some old friends I haven't seen in forever. Kenny, You need to come back down more with the kids man. Get up with me when you can make it back down and we'll take them out fishing.


----------



## surfstryker

Had a great time, wouldhave been better if we caught a shark.:banghead Here's some pics.




























Who the hell would wear a shirt like this?










It was good to meet Bill and Bonnie and Dustin from Miss. Dustin not pictured, but thanx for the help with my gear.










Another good get together, Ray.










Clay with his fearless nite yakkin girlfriend, Renee. 










Bannana Tom had crabs. (well a crab anyway.)



















Are ya feelin lucky, punk. Well do ya, Joel?










I guess Stephen was beach king, with the only catches of the nite.










Well, after all you tired asses went to bed, Nick and I continued to shark fish till 4am on the soundside, with no bites.:banghead


----------



## surfstryker

I know there were more pics. lets see em.


----------



## amberj

Sorry that I had to miss this go around...Glad that you all enjoyed the bbq pulled pork!!!!


----------



## User6882

amberj that was some AMAZING sauce :bowdown

i coulda put a straw in that jar n sipped on it all nite lmao


----------

